# CFSCE and BSOC dates



## piping_piper (12 Feb 2010)

Hey all,

I've been browsing the forums, and I keep finding references to a CFSCE website. However, my googlefu must be getting rusty, as I can't seem to find said magical site? Does one exist? 

I should be going on BSOC this summer, and am wondering about course dates so I can start squaring my summer away. Apparently a draft of the course dates can also be found on the CFSCE site. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## REDinstaller (12 Feb 2010)

Yes the site does exist, but no matter what level of Google Ninja you are, you will never access the DIN CFSCE site. This is due to the sensitive nature of info presented that doesn't require to be public knowledge. So unless you have a DWAN login available mostly when you go into work on a Base/Ship then just wait out for you message to come in. Also even if you do have DWAN access, there is absolutely no guarantee of getting the dates you want. the schedule as of late is only for planning purposes as CTC has the final call on cancellations.


----------



## piping_piper (14 Feb 2010)

Ah of course! I hardly ever use the DIN as it's just recently become available to me.
Thank you very much.


----------



## opcougar (19 Feb 2010)

piping_piper said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> 
> I've been browsing the forums, and I keep finding references to a CFSCE website. However, my googlefu must be getting rusty, as I can't seem to find said magical site? Does one exist?
> 
> ...



I can help you with that, the present class just graduated last week wednesday, and the next class is scheduled to start mid May, and that is the gospel


----------



## REDinstaller (19 Feb 2010)

OpCougar,

Just because you know some dates doesn't mean that Piping_piper is any where close to being loaded on the next course to run. As for gospel, the course isn't running until you as a student are in class that first morning.


----------

